# Canon 600D Powering on and off noise help



## SmokeyBanditt84 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello.  I have just recently got my first dslr camera, a Canon 600D.  On powering on and off there is always a clicking noise.  I know this is the camera and not a problem.  However, Today, when I power it on an off it makes no sound at all.   There has been a couple of occasions on powering off the noise has been there,  The clicking whir that is normal.  Is the fact there is no sound a problem or something?  Thank you.  David


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2013)

If the lens has IS (Image Stabilization), you may be hearing the IS starting up at power up and stopping when power is turned off.


----------



## SmokeyBanditt84 (Jul 1, 2013)

I used to hear it all the time.  Im using the kit lens 18-55mm with stabilising turned on.  Its still turned on yet there still isnt any sound at all.  Any posts I find through google are people asking whats wrong with it making sound or how to turn the sound off. Lol.  Im worrying about why I no longer hear it. Lol.


----------

